# BMC SLC01 vs. Cervelo R3



## jhlite (Jul 12, 2006)

Can someone help me decide which of the above bikes I should buy? Any experiences or opinions. I like to race (Cat 5 - soon to be Cat 4) and climb hills. I appreciate your insights. Thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*what size???*

The R3 would make a great crit bike, but in the smaller sizes the geoemtry is kind of goofy. I never rode a 51cm bike with such a short wheelbase in my life. The 49cm is even shorter. The ride was also rougher than anything else I've ridden in years. I think it's a crime to sell a frame in this price range with non replaceable headset bearing seats. Ruin one and it won't be covered by warranty.


----------



## jhlite (Jul 12, 2006)

*59*

I would ride a 59. I weigh 185 and am 6'3" tall

Any thoughts on the BMC SLC01?

cheers


----------



## jjc (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a R3 myself. I love the Bike. The power tranfer from the crank to the rear wheel
is unbelievable. No power loss what so ever. I'm 6' and 205lbs. and ride a 56. I have raced it in crit's and road races, it feels like the bike is an extension of you. But by all means
test ride them both. Good luck!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*about the 59...*

The 59cm BMC would compare more closely to the 61cm R3 from a vertical fit standpoint. BMC has a tall head tube for a given frame size.

http://www.bmc-racing.com/bikes.cfm?lang=eng&catID=4&modID=22

I have no personal experience with the BMC. It certainly looks well thought out, but I don't see any mention of replaceable headset bearing seats. It's obviously more expensive, but it might be worth it. At $2800, the R3 is overpriced for what you're getting.

Personally, I'd consider a LOOK 585. It's cheaper and probably easier to obtain. I bought the special edition red/red version recently. It's got the finest finish of any of the LOOK frames I've seen. They seem to be getting better each year.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've also got a 56cm R3. In this size the bike feels responsive but not too quick handling. Perhaps the smaller sizes feel twitchier compared to other frames since Cervelo keeps the same 73 degree head tube angle while most makers use slacker head tubes in the smaller size frames (for toe clearance?). By all means ride the bikes. The R3 doesn't have a pretty finish but rides well. That's what counts for me.


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

*R3 owner*

I've got quite a few miles on a 56cm R3 (replaced a Ritchey that I've had forever). Very happy with the ride, stiff BB, no ill manners, comfy for all day on the bad roads where I live and accelerates very well. Gets the job done with no fuss, I like the finish personally. The headset is a standard Cane Creek IS model like plenty of bikes have-the cartridge bearings are easily replaceable should you need to. No experience with the BMC but I'd buy another R3 if I had to spend again. Doubt you could go wrong either way.


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*R3 experience*

Just had my first race on my 58cm R3 ( I'm 6'1" 176lbs) and outfitted it with D/A and a set of 404's. The bike is nearly invisible under me and I can concentrate on what the pack is doing. 

Just over 60mi with some really strong winds. 

Rolling out of turns and accelerating (especially uphill) is a dream and you can't beat the response out of the BB area for stiffness. I like that seated efforts are comfortable for extended rough road sections though you are reminded about the stiff chassis bearing the drivetrain as you get a hint of road noise in the soles of the feet. Not a problem though

The finish and decals are pretty sanitary compared to earlier R2.5 efforts. I agree with the earlier comment that the ride is what matters to me.

Not sure what is meant by ruining your headset cups ... unless it's meant that you run your bearings until they seize at which point you will damage the cups.

There appears to be quite a bit of material that even a touch up with a reaming tool will fix a mild blemish. Like any frame insert, if it gets so damaged that it needs to be replaced, ream it out and bond in a new one.

As for the overall impression, I love my bike. As for the BMC .. no one up here in Toronto's really riding it ... no local presense marketting it.

cheers


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

jhbeeton said:


> J
> Not sure what is meant by ruining your headset cups ... unless it's meant that you run your bearings until they seize at which point you will damage the cups.
> 
> There appears to be quite a bit of material that even a touch up with a reaming tool will fix a mild blemish. Like any frame insert, if it gets so damaged that it needs to be replaced, ream it out and bond in a new one.


I believe there is a number of ways you could ruin the cups/seats for the headset bearings. One way would be just a poorly adjusted headset. If the R3 has no seats/cups but only carbon then a mis-aligned bearing could gouge or warp/crack it possibly. Aside from that perhaps just plain old wearing down of the area?

Look has nice replacable cups as part of their headset. Their website reads that it is patented so perhaps we will not see it on other frames. Although I am surprised that it is possible to patent.



Look Website said:


> LOOK patented Integrated Headset
> LOOK patented headset kit : the LOOK patent is on the removable cups in the head set kit. Compatible with all head set standard kits on the market: (36° and 45° Sealed Bearings).


If the R3 is all carbon in that area I am not so sure it would be as simple as ream & replace. More likely a new headtube is needed & since it is lugless basically the frame is toast.


----------



## Gman993 (Jul 19, 2006)

*BMC Pro Machine owner*



jhlite said:


> Can someone help me decide which of the above bikes I should buy? Any experiences or opinions. I like to race (Cat 5 - soon to be Cat 4) and climb hills. I appreciate your insights. Thanks


These are two of my favourite bikes and I am sure you would be happy with either of them. Personally I would buy the one that fits you the best and appeals to you the most. I note that the BMC has a 3 year warranty and the R3 at limited life time warranty.

I wasn't in the market for a new bike but when I saw the Pro Machine at the Sydney Bike Show last year I couldn't resist and ordered one the following week. I thought it was the standout bike at the show (the R3 was also displayed). The Pro Machine is seriously light, handling is fantastic (quick steering but rock solid), it is super stiff and feels 'bomb proof' when you ride it, but still absornbs road shock well. This bike is fast and climbs hill well too. It is a generation ahead of anything else I have ridden and is also a real attention grabber at the coffee shop. I love it


----------

